# newbie with questions (just bought an aquarium starter kit)



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

i want to start off by saying, hello to everybody i'm new to these forums, i'm here to learn new things

well, yesterday i purchased a Tetra Water Wonders 1.5 Gallon Aqarium Kit (here is the link to it: http://www.petco.com/product/102093/Tetra-Water-Wonders-15-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx)

i then went to a pet store in mississauga with my dad to pick out some fish

my dad picked out 2 tetra fishs because they were red & nice looking, the clumbsy fat guy in the store picked them out the tank

my dad asked him "can you recommend us which fish food to purchase for them?" the guy then said "do you have a tank at home?" i said yes i just bought one, he said "these fishs will only survive in aged aquariums, does your aquarium even have a heater?" "i said no" & i showed him the aquarium box that was with me, he looked at it for 5 seconds & said "that aquarium doesnt have a heater, it only keeps goldfishs!" ...i thought to my self wtf... "so let me get this straight, if an aquarium doesnt have a HEATER, it can only keep GOLDFISHS?" he said "yes" i was like wtf something is wrong with this guy, that can't be right... so i just walked out the store

while i was walking out i noticed that the pet store doesn't have ANY products from Tetra, but only products from Marina

i told my dad that the guy noticed that we were newbies & clueless so he probably wanted us to buy an aquarium from the store

i just want to know if the guy was right or wrong

also, wut type of fish can i keep in the aquarium without a heater, i also need a product that cleans the water before i put in the fish (yes i have read the idiot's guide)

i want to keep atleast 2 fish, 2 snails & an algea eater in the tank? is that good?

please help


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

In essence, the employee (I will refrain from calling him the "clumsy fat guy", its actually quite rare for an employee to take the responsibility of asking of those questions and making sure the fish that he sells are taken care off) is not wrong. What you have picked out are tropical fish, so they need to be in waters of about 74-76F, so depending on what temp you keep your house, a heater would be needed. 

without a heater, only some coldwater fish can be kept (and goldfish being one of them). There are other coldwater fish, such as danios, but most of the colourful fish in stores are tropical. 

So yes, he is correct in saying a tetra needs a heated tank (assuming you dont keep your house at a 25C), yes he is correct that goldfish is suitable for an unheated tank. But he is wong in saying its the "only" fish available, and he is also wrong in saying a goldfish would be suitable for that tank you have purchased (since a properly cared for goldfish could grow to almost the size of that tank).

With the 1.5 gal, you are also limited on the type of fish that could work in that space. Search nano tanks on google or something and there should be a good list of small fish (and you can then narrow it down to fish suitable to your temps).

Before you can stock the tank, you also need to cycle the tank (I dont know what kind of filter comes with that kit). There are a couple of methods of cycling and diff people prefer diff methods, but a quick search either on here or google would give you a good idea.

As for fish food, it would depend on what type of fish you want. I have never used tetra food, so its personal preference.

As for product that cleans the water. I am assuming you mean to rid tap water of chlorine and chloramine, many water conditioners would do, but one of the best would be prime from seachem. Aside from that, a well cycled filter and regular water changes will keep the tank water clean.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Endurance,

It's a good thing that you came upon this site, because there are a lot of things that you are unaware of.

First of all, read up on the Nitrogen Cycle. Simply put, fish in an aquarium releases waste, and those waste is toxic to the fish unless converted by special bacteria. The result is a substance that is far less toxic but still can be harmful to the fish.

So the guy at the fish store is half-right and half-wrong. Tetras will not survive in a new, uncycled, aquarium. However, it's not because the aquarium doesn't have a heater, but because a new aquarium does not yet have the bacteria that converts fish waste into something less toxic. He is also wrong when he says the 1.5 gallon aquarium can keep goldfish: no you can't. Goldfish require MUCH bigger aquariums.

As a complete newbie, you should start with a tank of at least 10 gallons. If you really want to keep fish, then go with the BIGGEST tank you have space for. Once you get hooked on the aquarium hobby, the first thing you'll want is a bigger tank, so this will save you some money and time.

If you don't have the space for a big tank, a 1.5 gallon is suitable for a single Betta fish and a couple of snails. The snails will eat algae, so you don't need an algae eater. You should still cycle the tank first, however.

Let us know what you want to do, and then we can give you more detailed information.


----------



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

the filter i have for the tank is a Whisper 3i filter, can i cycle the tank with that?

the 1.5 gal tank is really what i was looking for since i have no room or interest for anything bigger right now

would the tank be suitable for 2 betta fishs & 2 snails?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes you are able to cycle it.

Bettas are extremely aggressive and will not tolerate each other (for males at least). So you can't have 2 males. The tank is also too small for a male and a female, since the male will be too aggressive for her. As for only females, you usually need at least 3 so that there is a pecking order set up, two will result in the sub-dominant being constantly bullied by the dominant. I dont know if the tank would fit 3 females (betta experts on here would be able to answer that).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

endurance said:


> the filter i have for the tank is a Whisper 3i filter, can i cycle the tank with that?
> 
> the 1.5 gal tank is really what i was looking for since i have no room or interest for anything bigger right now
> 
> would the tank be suitable for 2 betta fishs & 2 snails?


Bettas are also known as "Siamese Fighting Fish", and two males will fight each other.

If you feel more adventurous, you can also try keeping shrimps. However, that would mean NO FISH.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't call myself a betta expert at all, but from experience, I wouldn't recommend more than one betta, male OR female, in a tank that small. I've had a couple of females over the years that were quite aggressive and there is no space for others to get away if you end up with a bully...

Do any of your friends have tanks that have been running for a while? The fastest way to cycle is with filter gunk from an established, healthy tank...



Hitch said:


> Yes you are able to cycle it.
> 
> Bettas are extremely aggressive and will not tolerate each other (for males at least). So you can't have 2 males. The tank is also too small for a male and a female, since the male will be too aggressive for her. As for only females, you usually need at least 3 so that there is a pecking order set up, two will result in the sub-dominant being constantly bullied by the dominant. I dont know if the tank would fit 3 females (betta experts on here would be able to answer that).


----------



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

unfortunetly i don't know anybody with an aquarium

im on my way to buy gravel right now

so let me get this straight, should i buy 1 Betta & add it to the tank just for the cycle right now


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

endurance said:


> unfortunetly i don't know anybody with an aquarium
> 
> im on my way to buy gravel right now
> 
> so let me get this straight, should i buy 1 Betta & add it to the tank just for the cycle right now


No, you should not add any fish until AFTER the tank is cycled.

Ask around on these forums, I'm sure you can find someone with a used media that you can use to cycle the tank.


----------



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

i have some raw shrimp in the freezer, should i cut off a piece & add it to the aquarium

any idea where i can ask someone with an already established aquarium so i can use for the cycle?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

endurance said:


> i have some raw shrimp in the freezer, should i cut off a piece & add it to the aquarium
> 
> any idea where i can ask someone with an already established aquarium so i can use for the cycle?


Where are you located? You can put up an ad in the buy/sell section.


----------



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

mississauga

hurontario-dundas


----------

